# Lost: everything China rapid Lower Salmon



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

This makes me miss the Lower, couldn't swing a trip down it this year, but I'm pretty sure I've encountered this purple boat before on there.


----------



## snow hole (Dec 7, 2012)

Right its Awesome! Its such a close river for me and the shuttle price is great. of course Snake Lake is a bitch but so great its not permitted. I'm sure you seen me down there singing "poop in a bucket" in my little purple boat lol. this was trip 68. Always try to do a trip late june early july when water levels hit 18,000 I take a weekend and just do it as a two night trip. Love when its that green looks like Scotland. love it in October too, when the water level gets really low is when its my favorite to run. Cheers!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

What was the water level in your video?


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

obviously didn't lose your plumbers license.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

That was great man! Thank you so much for sharing, that’s the kind of stuff that helps me survive from one river trip, to the next.
Got to love the “ big guy” trying to paddle over to the left run, hilarious!

Happy boating!


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Those are some awfully nice sticks to not have on a leash. 

Thanks for the vid, that was a nice surf.


----------



## snow hole (Dec 7, 2012)

It was 8,500 cfs when we did it. I had just picked up the square tops from nrs on the way down and forgot that my rings would not fit it and never bought a proper leash. Tied on some straps but they kept coming loose so I regrettably stopped tying them. luckily the big guy grabbed it on his swim down the meat of china along with a bunch of other gear. I wasn't going to let the other one go. Did a better edit on this video with more real time action than slowing it down. Tried to make it more dramatic. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyt8fGpp-20


----------

